
Ask HN: Is it possible to learn web dev/programming from videos? - Onixelen
Can you learn mainly from video tutorials? There are a lot of seemingly great paid ones out there and some also free ones. I&#x27;m having a hard time with reading but seem to be able to grasp concepts from videos fine.<p>I need to hear that I can learn enough mainly from videos to be employable as a web developer&#x2F;software engineer.<p>I don&#x27;t have a problem reading small amount of text like the description of what a function does and I can read Hacker News.
======
mtmail
9 users said yes and probably when you asked the question yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12650470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12650470)

Looking further in the past you've asked this and similar questions (reading
vs watching videos to learn programming) a dozen times
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=Onixelen](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=Onixelen)
Are you looking for different answers from those you already got? Are you
currently learning via videos?

~~~
Onixelen
> Are you looking for different answers from those you already got?

I'm looking for a lot of yeses.

> Are you currently learning via videos?

I am.

------
imaginenore
You can learn almost anything from the videos, but you have to do your part.
You have to code. A lot. No way around it.

------
gregjor
No. You learn from doing. You can't make mistakes to learn from watching
videos.

